#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-13
<virusuy> buenas noches
<virusuy> estoy de duelo
<virusuy> a las 00 muere mi licencia
<virusuy> y vuelvo a la ardua tarea de ser un ser humano
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> saludos a todos
<ubuntero> alguien q me pueda ayudar
<ubuntero> con problemas en una dell latitude l400
<ubuntero> con ubuntu 8.10
<ubuntero> intrepid ibex 
<ubuntero> ? gracias 
<ubuntero> hola¡
<magu42> holas
<magu42> virusuy⟿ a laburar!!!
<virusuy> magu42: vamo arriba!
<magu42> +1
<magu42> se acabó lo que se daba 
<magu42> poca licencia virusuy 
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> nah, igual ya estaba medio embolado estar todo el dia al pedo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> nas noches virusuy 
<virusuy> buenas noches
<danielmato> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-14
<magu42> que cuenta danielmato 
<danielmato> aca, con familia recien llegada...
<magu42> que bueno
<danielmato> ni tanto
<danielmato> suegra, cuñado, novia de cuñado
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> jelp
<magu42> jejeje
<danielmato> sigo sin ninguna novedad de capeluto, sabes algo de el?
<magu42> no pude averiguar nada , pregunté en la reunion de flisol , a ver si alguien sabia algo , pero na 
<magu42> ratman tiene el tel del hermano
<danielmato> rubianes amenazo con aparecer por aca hoy...
<magu42> vi en la lista que llegó
<danielmato> estoy en modo countdown para la licencia...
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> salis en marzo no?
<danielmato> el viernes que viene, o sea el 24
<magu42> desesperao!!
<danielmato> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> jaja
<danielmato> ya tengo scuattro... que es un 30% peor que el stress
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> tenes alguna novedad de flisol?
<virusuy> buenas
<danielmato> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> pedidosya.com.uy: +1
<virusuy> ta, lo queria decir
<danielmato> estoy viendo a ver que es eso
<virusuy> danielmato: no conoces pedidosya ?
<danielmato> ahora si lo conozco
<danielmato> no te olvides que para esas cosas yo vivía casi en el campo, hablando de deliverys
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> y bueno
<virusuy> es super util
<magu42> danielmato⟿ de flisol , trabajo normal , sin las grandes novedades que me gustaria decirte , pero va bien
<danielmato> lamento estar tan alejado estos dias
<magu42> cuando no se puede, no se puede
<danielmato> lamentable pero cierto
<virusuy> danielmato: ya estas completamente mudado ?
<danielmato> totalmente
 * magu42 is away: vuelve en 15
<ratmandroid> Holas
<danielmato> holas ratmandroid 
<ratmandroid> Como va
<danielmato> aca, pasando calor
<ratmandroid> Si ta mortal, pero dicen que el jueves sera peor jeje
<virusuy> la taberna del diablo: +10000000
<virusuy> las mejores empanadas del universo
<danielmato> el jueves diluvio, o algo asi...
<ratmandroid> Jeje
<danielmato> mister virusuy, le ruego no hable de comida, mi esposa se hace exámenes de sangre mañana, por lo tanto yo hago ayuno con ella...
<virusuy> danielmato: nuuuuuu
<danielmato> ya verá usted cuando firme ese infame documento llamado acta de matrimonio... usted estará obligado, y ella no...
<ratmandroid> Cuando me dicen qur no hagqn algo, me provoca lo contrario, pero no ko hare, soy lento escribiendo con esto
<danielmato> en fin, que me voy a dormir, que mañana hay que madrugar
<ratmandroid> Ok que descances 
<danielmato> abrazo grande, nos charlamos
 * magu42 is back (gone 01:06:13)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-15
<virusuy> que dios mantenga en la gloria a KDE
<virusuy> ALEJADO de las ASQUEROSAS garras de Mark
<virusuy> amen
<virusuy> :-p
<imedina> alojaa...
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-16
<hackdark> magu42, Marinna buenas...
<hackdark> magu42, decime que Marinna no es un bot
<hackdark> magu42, 
<hackdark> magu42, dale gay
<magu42> hackdark⟿ que haces loca!!!
<hackdark> que haces guacha
<magu42> es una dama 
<magu42> bien y vos?
<hackdark> NO SOY SALVATORE
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ok
<hackdark> Tendrias que ser muy nabo para poner datos reales en internet
<hackdark> El dato anterior es real
<magu42> en fb todo el mundo es nabo
<hackdark> No..
<magu42> o la mayoria
<hackdark> Los ex-inde no, ninguno
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> esos no , seguro
<hackdark> Que se cuenta gay?
<hackdark> Marinna, buenas... estas?
<magu42> acá con calor 
<hackdark> magu42, es nueva?
<magu42> como anda todo por esos pagos
<magu42> no , no lo es
<hackdark> ok, por aca bien.. tolerando los 32 
<hackdark> grados....
<magu42> acá igual
<magu42> ahora te rajo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> che , laburo , por ahi , todo bien
<magu42> ?
<Scaretta> Na, ni a palo
<Scaretta> Solo laburos chicos
<Scaretta> Nada grande
<magu42> instalando win a lo loco!!
<Scaretta> SEP, pero XP, mi maquina esta entre las 4 mas grandes de aca
<Scaretta> no toleran un seven ni a palos
<magu42> uhhhh
<magu42> poca cosa por ahi entonces
<Scaretta> //te conte que tengo blog?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> link
<Scaretta> se, poco y nada
<Scaretta> http://t.co/unklBTLY
<Scaretta> perdi el anterior, me queria matar che
<Scaretta> Activa el Avast, entro el virus
<magu42> uhh saliste cortando grueso
<magu42> en el blog
<Scaretta> Al tranco y con machete
<magu42> no usamos avast acá  jaja
<Scaretta> pero.... por?
<magu42> firestarter como mucho
<Scaretta> este ubuntu es SOLO PARA ENTRAR EN INTERNET, el de uso diario es OFFLINE y en disco externo
<magu42> sana medida
<Scaretta> //Porque corte grueso en el blog?
<magu42> por el pinta ese , indeseable
<Scaretta> ok
<virusuy> nas noches
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?
<virusuy> magu42: aca andamio, sin cell :-(
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> vendi el huawei , mañana compro el galaxy ace de Samsung
<virusuy> con android, tambien :-D
<magu42> perdido , y ahora quien podrá ayudarme
<magu42> 10´´  ?
<Scaretta> //segun mi mujer soy paranoico con respecto a internet. La muy inocente no tiene idea.
<Scaretta> WTF?
<magu42> mejor bt4 en usb
<Scaretta> SEEEEE
<Scaretta> siempre
<magu42> todavia no entiendo ni la decima parte de las herramientas ,pero está bueno 
<Scaretta> del BT?
<Scaretta> Tenes 1254 manuales magu42....
<magu42> si yá sé
<Scaretta> No podes decir eso a estas alturas
<magu42> estoy muy vago
<Scaretta> me di cuenta
<magu42> remote ex  quedó solo en ingles  
<Scaretta> no me jodas?
<magu42> sep
<Scaretta> virusuy, como vas esos offsets ?
<virusuy> Scaretta: offsets?
<Scaretta> magu42, no te preocupes, creo que en inde existe algo de eso
<virusuy> ah, HackDark
<virusuy> que haces?
<virusuy> me costo ir a ver el whois
<Scaretta> virusuy, era una pregunta comun a modo de chiste basado en tu nick
<magu42> Scaretta⟿ yo le entro al ingles , pero prefiero mi lengua
<virusuy> ahh..me voy a cambiar el nick a "empanada-de-merlusa" , te doy 20 min para hacer algun chiste ?
<magu42> empanada-de-merlusa   jaja
<Scaretta> te preguntaria si estaba muy grueso el pan rayado por tus pagos
<empanada-de-merl> hola buenas noches america!
<Scaretta> te preguntaria si estaba muy grueso el pan rayado por tus pagos /// los otro 19 minutos dedicalos a ingeniarte otro nick
<magu42> no acepta tan largos los nicks
<Scaretta> magu42, este pibe no se banca una...
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> dejense de joder
<HackDark> ahh
<HackDark> no vale
<HackDark> asi no juego yo
<virusuy> asi no juego
<virusuy> me llevo la pelota, chau
<Scaretta> jua jua...
<Scaretta> Anda Luchi, tranquilo...
<magu42> te deja usar ese nick 
<virusuy> se
<magu42> muy mal Scaretta 
<magu42> error de hackdark
<Scaretta> NOP
<magu42> Scaretta⟿ dejame ver algo
<Scaretta> Mi nick esta registrado
<hackdark> ahhh
<hackdark> bien
<Scaretta> quedate asi
<Scaretta> quedate asi
<magu42> porque estás en el canal , sino lo uso
<Scaretta> ¿?
<Scaretta> como?
<magu42> tenes que hacer ,  /msg nickserv SET enforce ON
<magu42> y no lo usan por mas de 30 segundos
<Scaretta> se, cuando lo pones te da ese tiempo y pide pass
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> a darle de comer a uno de mis nenes !! :-D
<magu42> ??
<magu42> te afanaste unos gurises?
<Scaretta> Otro que es padre??
<virusuy> no para nada
<Scaretta> Secuestrador de pibes
<magu42> ahhh  ya me acuerdo
<magu42> pero era uno
<virusuy> en el dia de la fecha mi hijo pasa a usar 2G mas :-D
<virusuy> como todo padre, estoy orgulloso de el
<magu42> me perdi de algo
<HacKDarK> me voy che
<HacKDarK> Si ves a Pablorubianes preguntale que quiere
<HacKDarK> por?
<HacKDarK> virusuy, que edad tiene?
<virusuy> HacKDarK: 22
<virusuy> todo un crio
<magu42> yo ya lo sabia , pero pensé que me hablabas del perro , pero es uno solo
<HacKDarK> osea, tenes como 80
<magu42> HacKDarK⟿ lo conozco en persona , tiene 22
<virusuy> soy o no soy un botija magu42
<magu42> si señó
<virusuy> a no guiarse por la falta de cabellera
<magu42> no toques ese tema pls
<HacKDarK> PREGUNTE POR LA EDAD DEL HIJO Y TIPO DIJO 22
<magu42> snif
<magu42> jajajajaja
<magu42> Él tiene 22
<virusuy> HacKDarK: mis hijos, son 150
<virusuy> tienen IP todos
<virusuy> algunos son Unix, otros son Linux
<magu42> servers
<virusuy> yo los quiero por igual a todos
<magu42> dejaste 5?
<virusuy> algunos me dan espacio... y distribuyen ese espacio entre sus hermanos
<virusuy> magu42: redondeo .. son tantos
<magu42> "que no los puedo contar"
<HacKDarK> Onda: sos un tecnico currador, que curra los recursos de los servidores del laburo, no?
<virusuy> dicho sea de paso, podes creer que el lunes vuelvo de la licencia y a uno de los que tienen disco se les jodio un dedo?
<virusuy> tuve que cambiarle el dedo a las 6 de la tarde
<virusuy> HacKDarK: depende que definis como currar
<magu42> laburo 
<magu42> en españa al menos
<HacKDarK> sos URUGUAYO y te mandas esa pregunta?
<HacKDarK> magu42, estamos en españa?
<magu42> ahh  no la otra acepcion
<magu42> yo si
<HacKDarK> ¿? cuando te fuiste?
<magu42> fijate mi ip
<HacKDarK> arranca para san carlos magu
<magu42> jejeeje
<magu42> bueno , virusuy no curra nada con los servers de su laburo ,  labura como el que más , decentemente
<virusuy> e vero
<virusuy> solo trabajo
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> siempre pensando en el bien de la corporacion
<virusuy> la cual, si no sabian, tenemos un himno y todo
<magu42> no te puedo!!
<virusuy> si señor. por suerte no nos lo hacen cantar
<magu42> ta bien que tengan 100 años . pero un himno!!!
<virusuy> si señor !
<magu42> jajaja
<HacKDarK> magu42, no te retobes conmigo nene, te vas a la cama sin tele hoy...
<magu42> jajajajaja
<virusuy> a la mierda
<HacKDarK> Marinna es de la zona de paso de los toros?
<magu42> HacKDarK⟿ tenes 27 o me perdí?
<HacKDarK> 6
<magu42> ups
<HacKDarK> pego en el palo
<magu42> ayer estuve con ella en la reunion de flisol , pero no se de donde es originaria
<HacKDarK> ORIUNDA ANIMAL
<magu42> ummmm
<magu42> dejame pensar
<HacKDarK> JAJAJAJA, no podes che
<virusuy> creo que es de uruguay
<virusuy> tengo un 90 % de probabilidades de embocarle
<HacKDarK> vamos che, que no cuesta tanto rastrear una IP, no virusuy?
<magu42> ta bien HacKDarK , es oriundo 
<virusuy> para nada!
<virusuy> vamo arriba
<virusuy> rastreemos ip
<magu42> aparte 186.52.50.146 de donde va a ser
<virusuy> hagamos algo tan productivo como eso eh !
<virusuy> 186.52.49 es de cerro chato
<virusuy> asi que si, tiene que SI O SI ser de paso de los toros
<virusuy> yase que esta buscando a ver si la fruta que tire es verdad, voy a esperar unos minutos para decirles que es fruta
<magu42> jajaaja
<HacKDarK> magu42, diga que el canal es el de ubuntu...
<virusuy> ta muchachos, es fruta
<magu42> respeten el CoC !!!!
<HacKDarK> en eso estoy..
<virusuy> si che, vamos a respetarnos
<virusuy> fiona a muerto señores
<virusuy> larga vida a argentina !
<virusuy> un corte, una quebrada y volvemos
<magu42> virusuy⟿ deja de trollearlo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> estos niños.......
<virusuy> si no hice nada
<virusuy> !!
<magu42> seguro
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> segurisimo
<virusuy> si la gente es suseptible es otra cosa
<magu42> :)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ hay manera de usar un proxy en el router con ddwrt ?
<magu42> no entiendo 
<virusuy> ?
<virusuy> que todo salga por proxy?
<magu42> si
<magu42> no se como buscarlo en realidad
<virusuy> comenta que queres hacer
<magu42> que el router se conecte a un proxy y dirija todo el trafico por ahi
<magu42> capaz es un disparate
<virusuy> se llama puerta de enlace eso
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> pero , si basicamente no se puede
<virusuy> porque es ilogico
<magu42> puff
<virusuy> no es mas facil configurar tu aplicacion para que use proxy ?
<magu42> cada una!!!
<magu42> que embole
<magu42> y si en la puerta de enlace del router le pongo la ip del proxy?
<magu42> me voy al carajo
<magu42> ta
<magu42> con razon no encontraba nada concreto ,  no se puede 
<virusuy> y si le pones al sistema completo el proxy gral?
<virusuy> :-)
<virusuy> nota: estan discutiendo MUY fuerte si dejar o no MYSQL-server en Debian y Ubuntu
<magu42> donde lees eso?
<magu42> al sistema completo , te referis , al  router?
<virusuy> en el mailling list de ubuntu-server
<virusuy> a tu PC
<virusuy> a tu linux
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> y
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-17
<PabloRubianes> hola como andan?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> no digas nada
<virusuy> tamos en la B, los dos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, llegue retarde a mi casa hoy :S
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien
<PabloRubianes> acabo de llegar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y la reunión de oy?
<SergioMeneses> hoy
<PabloRubianes> era
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, je
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-18
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> hay alguien?
<merchus2> :)
<merchus2> hola magu42
<magu42> hola merchus2 
<merchus2> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<merchus2> bien bien asandome por el calor salteño pero bien 
<magu42> justo te iba a preguntar si te ibas para allá 
<merchus2> si ya estoy del todo en salto a montevideo solo a dar examenes
<magu42> ahh  con razón  :)
<merchus2> seee
<merchus2> hacia pila que no me conectaba
<magu42> cierto 
<magu42> estudiando?
<merchus2> estudiando y peleando con antel jejeje
<magu42> lo segundo es más dificil
<merchus2> asi es, pero bueno como siempre termine perdiendo plata y sin inalambrico 
<merchus2> a modem de cable nuevamente
<magu42> el 3g está bueno para quien se mueve mucho , pero ahora son todos por trafico , y no son nada baratos los planes
<merchus2>  si si, me servia cuando estaba en montevideo, y pagaba 860 por mes
<magu42> yo tuve uno libre de movistar por tres años , ahora anda tirado por ahi , me lo pasaron a trafico y lo abandoné , es un robo , pero por las dudas lo guardo
<merchus2> seee
<merchus2> bah el modem me lo quede, no teno mas el chip
<virusuy> que dice Triviox !
<Triviox> como va virusuy .. pecando :( . jugando triviador mundo en facebook jaja
<virusuy> jajajaj 
<virusuy> esta perfecto
<virusuy> yo ando rooteando mi nuevo Motorola Defy
<virusuy> despues le instalo cyanogenmod 7.1 .. que esta soportado oficialmente, y despues a desbloquarle el SIM
<Triviox> no se que pasa a mi xchat que cada tanto se frezza :S
<Triviox> no es ni ahi tema de recursos ..
<Triviox> :S
<Triviox> si, cyanoged está genial..
<Triviox> yo tenog una version modifiada para xperia..
<Triviox> gingerxperia :P..
<Triviox>  la hace un guri..de mexico creo
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> parece que ermino el rooteo
<virusuy> voy a ver si termino bien
<virusuy> es tremendo OS android
<virusuy> la verdad, google la pego bien
<Triviox> sip.. pudiste rootearlo desde gnulinux?..
<Triviox> yo tuve que correr el programa desde windows ¬¬
<Triviox> por suerte tengo una maq virtual en la vuelta..
<virusuy> teoricamente lo puedo rootear desde dentro
<virusuy> pero no me esta funcionando
<Triviox> yo tenia una app para root pero no funciono.. tuve que usar el super one click
<Triviox> ese funciono perfecto
<virusuy> z4root era la otra?
<Triviox> ese..
<virusuy> esa no funciona
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> tipo, me deja abrirla
<virusuy> pero despues agarro y le doy permanent
<virusuy> y se sale
<virusuy> y queda ahi, colgada
<Triviox> si.. a mi me reiniciaba el cel
<virusuy> a mi ni siquiera eso jajaja
<virusuy> entonces le doy de punta con el oneclick
<Triviox> yo me anime a correrlo desde sis emulado..
<Triviox> pero no desde wine..
<virusuy> yo estoy en la misma
<virusuy> vbox con win
<Triviox> ahi va
<virusuy> y voy a hacer lo mismo para actualizar el cyanogenmod
<Triviox> yo nunca supe instalar el cyanoged directo..
<virusuy> directo ?
<Triviox> quiero decir.. no se instalar el cyanogedmod.. instalo un derivado del mismo..
<virusuy> ahhh
<virusuy> por suerte este es soportado oficlamente
<virusuy> el motorola, entonces en la wiki esta el paso a paso
<virusuy> trae froyo por defecto y funciona bien, pero el cyanogenmod funciona mucho mejor
<Triviox> la wiki de este no tiene nada :S
<virusuy> :-S
<virusuy> va a ser una noche muy nerd hoy :-D
<virusuy> si lo logro desbloquear festejo con bombos y platillos
<Triviox> desbloquear es facil.. el tema es no joder el sist de arranque..
<Triviox> que busibox.. que recovery.. que editar aquello y esto.. que la base band!! (eso si me estreso!!)
<Triviox> ojo que la baseband sea compatible.. sino se te puede brickear..
<virusuy> baseband ?
<Triviox> se.. un numero largo que está en la parte del "about"..
<Triviox> en el xperia x8 x ejemplo la que trae por defecto hasta limita las actulizaciones de andorid :S
<Triviox> maldito movistar ¬¬
<virusuy> capaz eso pasa en tu celu
<virusuy> en el motorola
<virusuy> la info que trae la wiki de CM
<virusuy> no dice nada de baseband
<virusuy> y reafirmo que android es tremendo OS
<Triviox> sip :P
<virusuy> vas a ver que google ahora va a arrancar un proceso de 
<virusuy> "meto android hasta en la cucha del perro"
<virusuy> bah, ya lo arranco, ahora viene tablets
<virusuy> despues , parece que hay un rumor sobre media centers
<Triviox> pah.. si pega google tv ya son los amos del universo :P
<virusuy> el tema es que eso tiene que pegar a nivel mundial
<virusuy> y es muy salado
<virusuy> G TV va a ser algo mas americano, me parece
<Triviox> depende.. orkut por ej quedo en india y brasil..
<virusuy> si, pero son 2 paises, grandes
<virusuy> pero 2 paises nomas
<virusuy> no pego fuerte a nivel mundial
<virusuy> google tiene eso, hay cosas que generan furor, como android
<virusuy> y otras mal manejadas, qu etenian potencial, pero mal manejadas al fina
<virusuy> como google+
<Triviox> no.. pero es muy bizarro que haya pegado en dos paises del tercer mundo..
<Triviox> con recursos pero del 3er mundo
<virusuy> es verad
<virusuy> verdad
<virusuy> lo malo de G+ por ejemplo
<Triviox> si.. google + esta muriendo , me da pena pero es una realidad que ya ni entro :S
<virusuy> fue que, cuando TODO el mundo, hablaba de el, estaba cerrado
<virusuy> qusieron generar mas espectativas pero les jugo en contra
<Triviox> si.. con eso la cagaron.. quisieron mandarse la gran gmail.. pero no salio
<Triviox> el tema fue que gmail fue realmente algo revolucionario.. google más es una copia mejor acabada de facebook :S
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> que bien Debian
<virusuy> cambiaron el hard del ftp principal
<virusuy> 8core Intel Xeon
<virusuy> 48 G de ram
<virusuy> y 6TB en Raid 10 de Disco
<Triviox> wow.. se pusieorn :P
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> debian <3
<virusuy> es uno de esos proyectos de SL que esta bien manejado
<virusuy> ya desde el vamos, con el slogan "estara listo cuando este listo"
<Triviox> sip.. le falta tener una versión "me cag* un poquitito en la libertad a fin de lograr más usuarios" y listo..
<Triviox> sino nunca va a pasar de los servidores..
<virusuy> ??
<virusuy> debian? cagarse en la libertad ?
<Triviox> por eso digo..
<Triviox> no pasa
<Triviox> si pasara creceria muchísimo!
<Triviox> es un buen sistema.. pero llevan el tema de la libertad hasta las ultimas expresiones
<Triviox> lo cual está barbaro de verdad, lo admiro, pero complica al usuario "no profesional" que quiera probarlo
<virusuy> ah bueno
<virusuy> en ese aspecto si
<Triviox> por que crecen tanto mint y ubuntu?.. hacen las cosas más fácil desde el comienzo.. ahí está la magia..luego que conquistaste al usuario podes complicarle algunas configuraciones en concreto..
<Triviox> pero no podes complicarle las grandes líneas..
<virusuy> es verdad
<Triviox> eras vos el que tambien tenia un zte w300 de antel? por las dudas te comento que se puede cambiar la maldita ip que trae conf para la puerta de enlace (198.18.0.1) para quejarla en un  lindo 192.168..
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> yo no
<virusuy> de hecho, evito tener cualquier cosa extra de antel
<virusuy> solo lo minimo, el modem y listo
<virusuy> de hceho, tengo en mente comprar un router/modem que se vende en europa mas que nada
<virusuy> se flashea con ddwrt y anda de lujo
<virusuy> la verdad, el SL tiene tremendos softwares
<Triviox> yo ahora le estoy entrando un poco mas a este router.. tiene ssh y telnet.. viene con un linux! el tema es que no se usuarios para entrarle por terminar jeje.. probe con los usuarios para acceder a la web del router pero no sirvieron
<virusuy> creo que ese viene con busybox
<Triviox> si.. eso me dijo un amigo que lo vi por ssh desde una shell en mi pc..
<Triviox> ni idea como funciona el busybox.. jaja solo se que copie un archivo con ese nombre al instalar el recovery al cel :P
<virusuy> es super recortado el busybox
<virusuy> no se cuanto tiene de ROM ese equipo
<virusuy> pero bueh, debe ser poco mismo
<Triviox> les pedi usuarios y claves para ssh o telnet via facebook (de telnet no tengo ni idea, y de ssh poco nomas.. pero un amigo si).. a ver que jugo le puedo sacar al router :P
<virusuy> :-p
<virusuy> yo tengo un amigo que pudo entrar
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-19
<Ivomar> hola
<Ivomar> hola
<magu42> holas
<Ivomar> una consulta
<magu42> Ivomar⟿ no hay garantía pero , podemos intentarlo
<Ivomar> estoy intentando descargar fotos de una genius 507
<Ivomar> y no logro verla
<magu42> asumo que es una camara?
<Ivomar> con que programa puedo intentar abrirla?
<Ivomar> perdón si
<magu42> me pasó algo parecido con una kodak 
<magu42> hay que configuara en la camara que NO comparta no sé que , algo asi
<magu42> configurarla*
<magu42> en la camara
<magu42> mientras linux (el que sea) no la vea como una unidad de almacenamiento , no hay programa que valga
<Ivomar> ok
<Ivomar> intento encontrar dónde configurarla
<magu42> Ivomar⟿ yó le metí dedo hasta que apareció reconocida en el escritorio , pero el firmware de la kodak es diferente obviamente
<Ivomar> ni modo
<Ivomar> ya le heché mano y no logro darle 
<Ivomar> intalé F-spot tampoco
<Ivomar> me revienta terminar usando la pc de mi cra. que tiene windows porque no lo logro en ubuntu
<Ivomar> me he leido todos los foros y nada
<magu42> no importa lo que instales , si el sistema no la detecta como una unidad de almacenamiento
<Ivomar> si, lo sé
<magu42> por ahi pasa la cosa
<magu42> Ivomar⟿ es esta ??   http://www.geniusnet.com/wSite/ct?xItem=50963&ctNode=156
<virusuy> opa
<virusuy> habia moviminto aca
<magu42> que dice virusuy 
<virusuy> magu42: todo bien? 
<magu42> bien estimado
<magu42> conca
<magu42> y ud?
<virusuy> igual
<magu42> puff
<magu42> que febrero!!!
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> toco actualizar VLC
<virusuy> el reproductor que todo ser humano deberia usar
<magu42> la 2.0 ?
<magu42> que recién salió?
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> esta en un PPA
<virusuy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc
<virusuy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<magu42> y yo con la 1.1.3  jajaja
<magu42> eso no me funca a mi virusuy   jeeje
<virusuy> por ?
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> esta en debian ?
<magu42> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<magu42> sep
<virusuy> debian deberia considerar aceptar ppa
<magu42> supongo que si , aunque nunca me han hecho falta , son más comodos ,pero no imprecindibles
<virusuy> obviamente
<virusuy> al fin y al cabo un ppa es un .deb
<virusuy> en su repositorio personal, pero .deb al fin
<magu42> eso eso eso
<virusuy> mejoraron la interfaz
<virusuy> y una cantidad de cosas mas
 * magu42 is away: 
<ratman> holas
 * magu42 is back (gone 01:24:12)
<magu42> ratman⟿ hola
<magu42> justo a vos te andaba buscando
<ratman> a mi 
<ratman> yo no hice nada
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> me dijiste que conocias al hermano de pablo capeluto , no?
<ratman> nop el primo 
<ratman> o algo asi 
<magu42> federico?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> y es solo pro los eventos
<magu42> uno enorme de pelo largo?
<ratman> no es que sea uau el conocido 
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> lo tengo
<ratman> nunca dije hermano jejejej
<magu42> bueno casi  :)
<magu42> a Federico lo ubico , seguimos buscando a Pablo
<magu42> gracias ratman 
<ratman> ok
<ratman> y habalstes con fede
<magu42> no , solo que puedo ubicarlo , no lo conozco
<ratman> bueno creo que tengo el cel de el 
<ratman> voy a ver si le pregunto aunque me da cierto nervio no se
<magu42> a mi igual , pero hay que encarar
<virusuy> magu42: paso algo con pablo ?
<magu42> no sabemos , pero desde el lanzamiente en maldonado no hemos sabido nada de él
<virusuy> y si ubican a la mujer ?
<magu42> como?
<virusuy> digo, la mujer tiene facebook
<virusuy> la esposa
<virusuy> envienle un mensaje por facebook
<magu42> no veo a la esposa
<virusuy> https://www.facebook.com/caroque
<magu42> ups
<magu42> no la habia visto , grax
<magu42> no escribe nada desde el 8 se septiembre , mejor busco al primo 
<virusuy> estara ocupada en otra cosa
<virusuy> yo que se
<virusuy> tambien pueden haberlos raptados los ovnis
<magu42> laurence⟿ una pregunta
<magu42> el gparted del pated magic tiene alguna ventaja con respecto al gparted de cualquier livecd con linux?
<laurence> magu42 teoricamente seria el mismo gparted
<magu42> ahh  como en fb recomendabas ese , pensé que tenia algo diferente
<laurence> sin embargo, tal vez Parted Magic es una distro Linus mas liviana y a traves de ella gparted trabaja mejor
<magu42> estoy en la pagina de ellos leyendo ,  ta linda , super liviana
<laurence> No, incluso en el sitio de gparted se puede bajar una iso que es solo gparted
<magu42> lo que veo es que tiene la ultima version del gparted 
<magu42> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=news
<laurence> Trato de llamar la atencion a los usuarios de Ubunto sobre este excelente soft, porque Parted Magic tiene un monton de herramientas utiles para los instaladores de Ubuntu
<laurence> Realmente me ha sido muy util, y tiene muy buena conectividad a internet
<laurence> Esta hecha en base a slackware
<magu42> si , eso estaba leyendo , se conecta solito
<magu42> uhh slackware  , esa no es nada facil   :-)
<magu42> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=programs
<laurence> No, en base a slackware, pero es sumamente amigable y facil. Por ejemplo, si tienes una instalacion de ubuntu perdida y has tenido problemas con el Grub, PM te la encuentra, permite acceder a ella y luego, ya dentro de ella, reconstruir el Grub. Me ha salvado varias veces. 
<laurence> Si hay un sistema Linux en el Disco, PM te la inicia
<magu42> exelente
<magu42> ahora no sé cual bajar   http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<magu42> la primera o la tercera
<laurence> La primera, la que dice "most people"...
<magu42> ah  ok
<magu42> bajando
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-12
<ubuntero> ups...
<ubuntero> tan tarde llegue?
<ubuntero> asterismo: Estas?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-13
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> beunas ratman
<SergioMeneses> hombre roedor como vamos
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas señor PabloRubianes y SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tambien al estimado virusuy 
<virusuy> opa, que hacen?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo laburo, tomo cafe y me uqemo por no encontrar unos drivers
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<SergioMeneses> aqui estudiando un rato... a ver si derrotamos a la ignorancia
<virusuy> ratman: ping
<virusuy> mi taza oficial de ubuntu
<virusuy> dice
<virusuy> 13/02/2013 20:14 	Asignado a destino 	ENC. INTERNACIONALES, LOC
<virusuy> MONTEVIDEO
<virusuy> vamo el correo vamooo
<virusuy> mañana esta seguro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> arriba!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> quiero ver fotos!!
<virusuy> obvio
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> compraste un mug?
<ratman> virus luego la miro 
<ratman> a ver que encuenro 
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> yo quiero mi mug tambien
<SergioMeneses> aunque tengo uno de Linaro, pero no es lo mismo
<virusuy> teoricamente ya solo falta que pase el cartero por la oficina
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si voy a la uds mando a pedir con unos amigos el bolso y no pago impuestos jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> muajajajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, recuerdas la foto donde salen ustedes como los beatles?
<SergioMeneses> quienes estaban alli?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, era uno y los demas?
<virusuy> yo no estaba
<virusuy> era pablo, ratman , daniel y eduardor
<SergioMeneses> OT: aqui esta el video detras de camara de esa foto http://youtu.be/_U4_ujcfysE
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-14
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, PabloRubianes ratman virusuy_ alguno sabe como instalar oracle en linux?
<ratman> una vez instale
<ratman> se instala facil en redhat, y tal vez centos
<ratman> yo lo pude instalar en debian 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo iunstale una vez por ppa, pero no esoty en casa
<ratman> pero tuvo sus bueltas
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando llegue busco las lineas de comando y te las paso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si te sirve
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> igual sigo instruyendome
<CarlosNeyPastor> dlae
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy yendo que salgo del trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> çen un rato te mando eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses, 
<virusuy_> ratman: estas?
<ratman> si
<virusuy_> día/hora 	Evento 	Ubicación
<virusuy_> 13/02/2013 20:14 	Asignado a destino 	ENC. INTERNACIONALES, LOC
<virusuy_> MONTEVIDEO
<virusuy_> eso dice el paquete... eso significa que entro en aduana ?
<ratman> cuando este en el laptop veo de conectarme 
<ratman> y miro 
<virusuy_> dale
<ratman> yo creo que deberia pasar directo 
<virusuy_> si me llegan a retener en aduana una taza seria el colmo, no 
<virusuy_> ?
<ratman> pero bueno depende del humro de los de aduana
<ratman> y no es fin de a;o 
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy_> jajajaja
<virusuy_> igual es probable que si, que no pase ni por aduana
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> luego te aviso 
<virusuy_> gracias viejo ! sos crack!
<ratman> np 
<ratman> y toy lejos de eos 
<ratman> eso
<virusuy_> jaja
<virusuy_> mañana va a ser un gran dia para tomar cafe si esa taza llega a la oficina
 * SergioMeneses instalando CentOS
<ratman> tiene que ir al destrito 
<ratman> distrito 
<ratman> puede que sea ma;ana o pasado 
<virusuy_> eso que significa ?
<virusuy_> ahh, hay como oficinas regionales
<ratman> tienes la puerta 
<ratman> sip 
<virusuy_> la puerta de ?
<virusuy_> ahh de donde lo mande?
<virusuy_> te la paso por int
<ratman> llega todo 
<ratman> y luego se divide por zonales
<ratman> de ahi que se usa el codigo postal 
<virusuy_> ahi va, distrito seria la oficina del barrio
<ratman> y de ahi al destino 
<ratman> sip 
<virusuy_>  te pase por int la dire
<virusuy_> ratman: gracias che ! mañana vere si llega o no
<ratman> virusuy_, 
<ratman> a las 20:31
<virusuy_>  ?
<ratman> lo escanearon con destino a ciudad vieja
<virusuy_> esa !!!
<ratman> asi que si va tdo como deberia 
<ratman> deveria estar mañana
<virusuy_> gracias !!!
<ratman> al pais
<ratman> llego el 12
<virusuy_> si, eso lo vi en el tracking desde la web
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, y la reunion?
<PabloRubianes> no era aca?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, solo estamos nosotros
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<SergioMeneses> hoy como q no funciono la cosa
<Maxi_> hola hay alguien!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<Maxi_> hola! necesito una ayudita con ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime si puedo ayudarte con gusto
<Maxi_> impeca! mira el tema es asi estuve metiendo mano en las configuraciones con el "pppoeconf" y ahora no puede conectarme a internet
<Maxi_> es decir, no me aparecen conexiones disponibles ni nada por el estilo
<CarlosNeyPastor> conexion cableada o inalambrica?
<Maxi_> ni siquiera puedo entrar a la configuracion del router con 192.168......
<Maxi_> cableada
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste  arriba donde esta el meni de conexiones
<CarlosNeyPastor> son dos flechitas
<CarlosNeyPastor> al lado de la hora
<CarlosNeyPastor> aprox
<Maxi_> justamentem las dos flechitas ya no aparecen, ahora es algo asi como un triangulo invertido
<CarlosNeyPastor> entra ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> es lo mismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> anda a la pestaña cabelada y crea una conexion nueva
<Maxi_> si, ahi dentro hay varias pestañas todas vacias
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la cableada
<Maxi_> hasta ahi voy, pero me pide dos mac
<CarlosNeyPastor> añadi una conezion 
<Maxi_> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> creala
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tendia que conectarte al ser DHCP
<CarlosNeyPastor> me paso algo similar hace uno dias en mi servidor
<CarlosNeyPastor> y lo solucione asi
<Maxi_> hice eso tal cual, ahora reinicie la maquina, a ver que pase, pero hoy no me funciono
<Maxi_> y no funco... 
<Maxi_> ahora, hay varios puntos, como yo habia metido mano en el pppoeconf, hace un ratito le hice un "purge" para deshacer todo
<Maxi_> elimine todo paquete ppp
<Maxi_> otra cosa es que al hacer click en el triangulito ese, voy a donde dice informacion de conexion y no me muestra nada, solo un cartel diciendome que no hay conexiones activas validas :/
<Maxi_> lo peor es que sigo sin encontrarle solucion al problema este 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que comando ejecutaste con purge?
<Maxi_> apt-get purge pppoeconf
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace un hace el mismo comando cambiando purge por install
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo volves a instalar y lo configuras de nuevo
<Maxi_> voy a intentarlo pero el problema surgio cuando configure eso
<Maxi_> pronto! solo modifique el archivo interface, sin necesidad de reinstalar el pppoeconf ni de crear una nueva conexion!!!
<Maxi_> gracias por la ayuda CarlosNeyPastor !!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> de nada, a las ordenes
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo general me podes encontrar acà
<Maxi_> impecable, es probable que venga seguido entonces, soy medio nuevo en ubuntu y de siempre me surge algun que otro problemilla, gracias!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-15
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, ratman saludos
<SergioMeneses> oe tengo una pregunta de esas q rompen el mundo
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas buenas buenas SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿còmo estas?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, pasandola
<CarlosNeyPastor> una de esas preguntas...pahh 
<CarlosNeyPastor> justo me tengo que ir....
 * CarlosNeyPastor bromea
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime, si se la respuesta con gusto la digo
<SergioMeneses> si de esas
<SergioMeneses> tengo una ruta q saco del comando  cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'
<SergioMeneses> ahhora quiero crear un archivo vacio alli
<SergioMeneses> pero si hago:  touch ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/' document.txt no funciona
<SergioMeneses> por cierto debe ser todo en una sola linea
<CarlosNeyPastor> mkdir ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/' document.txt?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que linda para escribir la ruta
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, no no funciona
<SergioMeneses> bueno dejo asi... en la noche regreso y me atrofio un poco mas con eso
<ratman> sergio
<ratman> el tema es que te pone $HOME
<ratman> no lo intrepreta como variable
<ratman> $HOME/Plantillas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, ?
<SergioMeneses> aaaa pues asi funciona
<SergioMeneses> pero solo si usas el idioma español, la idea es que debe funcionar en cualquier idioma
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-16
<virusuy_> ratman: llego la taza !! :D
<ratman> :)
<ratman> esta sana
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy_> sana y salva
<virusuy_> muy linda taza para ser sincero
<virusuy_> grande, 350cc
<ratman> :)
<virusuy_> buena calidad, excelente la verdad
<ratman> apuesto que ya la pusistes en alguna red
<virusuy_> no
<virusuy_> le pase unas fotos a Carlos nomas jajaja
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<virusuy_> jajaj, como andas SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, bien bien aqui ponchado con algo pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> que seria de la vida sin los retos
<virusuy_> jaja
<virusuy_> con que ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, el cuento es largo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, le resumo
<SergioMeneses> tengo la direccion de un directorio:
<SergioMeneses> cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'
<SergioMeneses> y en ella quiero crear un archivo vacio, algo como:
<SergioMeneses> touch archivo.txt
<SergioMeneses> debo hacer ambas cosas en una sola linea, pero no he podido y se me acaban las ideas :S
<virusuy_> osea
<virusuy_> cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'
<virusuy_> eso te da la direccion del archivo
<virusuy_> al estilo /tmp/archivo.txt
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, si
<virusuy_> y porque no haces
<SergioMeneses> pero
<ratman>  nop
<ratman> le da $HOME
<SergioMeneses> me da una ruta
<SergioMeneses> pero es una ruta independiente del idioma del sistema
<SergioMeneses> por eso lo hago asi
<ratman> $HOME/Plantillas
<ratman> eso da
<virusuy_> en una sola linea ?
<ratman> porque no resuelve $HOME
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: porque no haces un for en bash ?
<virusuy_> al estilo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, no tiene q ser en una linea
<SergioMeneses> como los hombres!
<SergioMeneses> ratman, como asi?
<virusuy_> for directorio in $(cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'); do echo $directorio; done
<virusuy_> cambias "echo $directorio"
<ratman> es lo que me da al ejecutar lo que pucistes
<virusuy_> por touch $directorio/archivo.temporal 
<virusuy_> y listo
<virusuy_> for directorio in $(cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'); do touch $directorio/archivo.temporal; done
<virusuy_> algo asi
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, ratman solucionado!
<SergioMeneses> FIELD=`cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'` && eval "touch $FIELD/test.txt"
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
 * SergioMeneses empieza a sonar: We are the Champions!
<virusuy_> xD
<virusuy_> Genial
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, corralo, le debe generar un archivo en la carpeta: Plantillas
<SergioMeneses> en ingles lo hace en Templates
<SergioMeneses> funciona para todos los idiomas
<virusuy_> luciano@ride:~$ `cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'` && eval "touch $FIELD/test.txt"
<virusuy_> bash: $HOME/Plantillas: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<ratman> por eso 
<ratman> porque no evalua $HOME
<ratman> lo toma como string
<virusuy_> eso 
 * ratman parece que no se explica bien 
 * virusuy_ le contesta a ratman que es la edad
<virusuy_> :-p
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, ratman no les funciono?
<SergioMeneses> no ese no
<SergioMeneses> el ultimo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, ratman corran FIELD=`cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'` && eval "touch $FIELD/test.txt"
<SergioMeneses> debe funcionar! no me trolleen
<virusuy_> ahora si
 * SergioMeneses se abraza con virusuy_ y ratman 
<virusuy_> jajajja
<virusuy_> ratman: ahh, hoy tambien me estamparon una remera con el logo del imperio galactico de star wars 
<virusuy_> mi transicion al nerdismo esta completa
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, tenes q salir un halloween con tus hijos disfrazados todos de startwars... asi morireis como friki
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: tengo apenas 23 años 
<virusuy_> hijos es algo que esta MUY lejos todavia
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, tiene solo 23?
<SergioMeneses> aaaa lo confundi con unimix
<virusuy_> http://ubuntuone.com/1Y7QFq8c7VmoWwesPIMswp
<virusuy_> ahi la ubuntu mug en mis manos :-D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, no viste el mio?
<virusuy_> nop
<SergioMeneses> dejame miro si tengo una foto
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, ratman https://picasaweb.google.com/101586564530051299524/UDSR#5807109984221665842
<SergioMeneses> es un mug traveler o algo asi
<virusuy_> si 
<virusuy_> esta bueno ?
<virusuy_> de que material es ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, es como de plastico
<SergioMeneses> mantiene las bebida calientes
<SergioMeneses> pero yo quiero uno como el tuyo :S
<virusuy_> ahora que recuerdo, quedamo en que te mostraria JUJU
<virusuy_> pero nunca lo hicimos jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, la otra semana :D
<SergioMeneses> ando full de cosas por hacer
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: seguro
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, si fijo fijo
<SergioMeneses> :)
<virusuy_> si si, mi "seguro" fue en el tono de "no hay problema"
<SergioMeneses> aaa kk
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, ratman https://plus.google.com/u/0/106620870500514995860/posts/gZCNVkPs3Ly
<virusuy_> JAJAJAJ
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> virusuy__, eso que me pediste no lo encontro
<PabloRubianes> encontre
<virusuy__> PabloRubianes: dejame tirado nomas!!
<PabloRubianes> jaja no tengo mas
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy__> jajaja no pasa nada
<PabloRubianes> cuando hagamos ese pedido te compro unos asi no lloras mas
<ratman> ???
<h0cin> uh está virusuy acá, me voy entonces
<h0cin> xD
<ratman> jaja
<h0cin> ratman, http://fedora-uy.org/ http://fedora-uy.org/mailman/listinfo/lista_fedora-uy.org
<virusuy> veni h0cin no seas tonto !
<h0cin> na dejá, me quedo en mi casa mejor
<h0cin> xD
<h0cin> q hacés virusuy 
<virusuy> aca loco, llegado del super
<virusuy> por merendar 
<virusuy> voce ?
<h0cin> uh ta bien
<h0cin> acá armando un asterisk
<h0cin> for fun and 0 profit xD
<virusuy> uhhh
<virusuy> rico eh!
<h0cin> jeje seh
<h0cin> hace tiempo que tengo a mi mujer a cuento con la central
<h0cin> y ta, me tengo que poner a hacerl
<h0cin> a
<virusuy> una central en tu casa ?
<virusuy> tiene sindrome de telefonista tu señora ?
<h0cin> no, digamos que tiene su negocio
<virusuy> ahhh, ahora si tiene sentido
<virusuy> igual podes hacerla facil
<virusuy> te instalas asteriskNOW
<virusuy> y salis andando
<h0cin> seh o un elastix
<h0cin> pasa que quiero usar poco hardware y entender que joraca es lo que hace
<h0cin> ya usé demasiado software hecho así todo lindo y bonito y que automagically te garca todo y ni idea tenés de que está haciendo
<virusuy> tenes algun gateway voip ?
<h0cin> sep, tengo un pap2
<virusuy> se consigue facil ese aca
<h0cin> sep, lo tengo desde hace años
<virusuy> tiene 2 entradas de linea no ?
<virusuy> o solo 1 ?
<h0cin> tiene 1 FXS y 1 FXO el que tengo yo
<h0cin> o 2 y 1
<h0cin> sep, 2 FXS's y 1 FXO
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> para algo simple rinde
<h0cin> sí claro
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-12
<manco1911> buenas
<manco1911> ping
<manco1911> @Ursinha
<Ursinha> manco1911: si :)
<Ursinha> no hablo español :/ pero comprendo un poco
<manco1911> ahi va, jeje, no encontraba a nadie en ningun canal :P
<manco1911> ah ok, ingles ?
<Ursinha> o portugues
<Ursinha> soy brasileña
<manco1911> no.. portugues nada :S jeje
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> I feel like a fraud, spanish is much closer to portuguese and yet I fail to learn it :/
<manco1911> lol, same here, but inverted
<manco1911> although i never really tried to learn portuguese
<manco1911> its on the ToDo list though.. :)
<Ursinha> :)
<manco1911> actually i was trying to find some of the guys from hackspace-uruguay or montevideolibre.. 
<manco1911> both groups are with no activity in the past few months... :S 
<manco1911> it would be nice to re ignite that fire, lol
<manco1911> ursinha: r u living in uruguay ?
<Ursinha> well, I'm here because I intend to move to Uruguay, hopefully in a not so distant future :)
<manco1911> oh, awesome ! 
<Ursinha> I've been there for ~15 days august last year
<manco1911> aprox age ?
<Ursinha> and it's much better than where I live now, hehe
<manco1911> haha, where are you ? 
<manco1911> rio grande ?
<Ursinha> brazil
<manco1911> yes, but what area
<Ursinha> I live in florianopolis now
<manco1911> ah.. ok, its not that bad i think
<manco1911> and you are thinking in retire here, study, work ?
<Ursinha> I like it, but only been here for a month or so
<Ursinha> problem isn't local, is federal government
<Ursinha> live :) I work from home, so I can live wherever I want
<Ursinha> (it needs to have internet hehe)
<manco1911> hehe , awesome
<manco1911> if i may ask.. age ?
<Ursinha> is that relevant for anything? :)
<manco1911> not at all.. :P
<Ursinha> :)
<manco1911> just curious.. i asume you r "young" if you work online
<Ursinha> I work for Canonical
<PabloRubianes> manco1911: no vengas de levante aca
<PabloRubianes> tiene novio :P
<Ursinha> PabloRubianes: :)
<PabloRubianes> jejejejej
<manco1911> PabloRubianes: jajajaja 
<PabloRubianes> hi Ursinha how are you?
<Ursinha> PabloRubianes: I'm good, thanks :) how about you?
<PabloRubianes> working :(
<PabloRubianes> :P
<Ursinha> lol
<manco1911> no, yo tb tengo novia, me daba curiosidad de la edad. pq si es para jubilarse aca.. ta, pero me a veces me llama la atencion que vengan "jovenes" a vivir a uruguay desde otro pais
<Ursinha> manco1911: uruguay is great in many aspects
<Ursinha> greater than brazil, in my opinion
<PabloRubianes> manco1911: no es joven
<PabloRubianes> me falto la coma
<PabloRubianes> es joven
<Ursinha> so as I'm not forced to live anywhere, why not :)
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<manco1911> ursinha: thanks! i think uruguay its awesome, but with a lot of room for improvement also.. lol
<PabloRubianes> manco1911: es que en realidad nos quejamos pero no nos damos cuenta que no estamos tan mal
<manco1911> that there, is the key
<manco1911> "why not" :)
<PabloRubianes> ojo, se podria estar mejor
<manco1911> no, tas loco. Uruguay es excelente
<manco1911> pero como vos decis, igual nos falta
<manco1911> pero no por malo... sino que hay mucho que se puede mejorar o pulir
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<manco1911> y eso es uno de los puntos mas primordiales creo yo que falta aca
<manco1911> el nacionalismo, amor por la patria, o el nombre que se le quiera dar
<manco1911> muchos uruguayos toman a uruguay como pais de "tercera".. y se entregan. 
<manco1911> falta inculcar ese amor por el pais, el concepto de "ponerse la camiseta" grabado a fuego para que entre todos mejorar las cosas
<manco1911> solo con eso, ya podes cambiar radicalmente el pais entero
<PabloRubianes> ademas somos asi, nos gusta quejarnos y encontrarle la novena pata al gato
<manco1911> tal cual
<manco1911> pero imaginate, si solo, algo tan simple como no tirar basura en la calle. Tener el cuidado de guardar las bolsitas, los papelitos, los boletos, y tirarlos en la papelera. 
<manco1911> algo tan facil como eso, te cambia el look entero de la montevideo
<PabloRubianes> mas bien, pero el "que lo haga otro" es mas facil
<manco1911> nos pasamos a ingles, o a ursinha le damos pase libre a translate.google.com?
<PabloRubianes> y ojo tambien pasa hasta en grupos como este
<PabloRubianes> ta todo barbaro pero si no tengo que organizar las cosas mejor
<PabloRubianes> y despues estamos los mismos 5 armando todo
<manco1911> es verdad
<manco1911> bueno.. yo estoy tratando de volver a las canchas.. 
<manco1911> me gustaria revivir hackspace y/o montevideolibre
<manco1911> pero siempre rebotando contra el resto del cumulo.. :P por eso toy aca jeje
<PabloRubianes> bueno me las tomo, ta luego
<PabloRubianes> bye Ursinha 
<Ursinha> sorry, had to respond an urgent request
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-13
<manco1911> buenas
<ignacio> Hola
<manco1911> en q anda ?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-14
<manco1911> ta medio quieta la cosa che.. 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-15
<Kajimba> Buenas
<magu42> hola
<ignacio|here> Holiwis
<Kajimba> como andan
<Kajimba> Veo somos pocos de la comunidad Ubuntu en uruguay
<magu42> por que decis eso Kajimba ?
<ignacio|here> Good Night guys!
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-16
<ignacio|here> Hi all
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-09
<magu42> dom feb  8 22:42:51 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-10
<magu42> y los znc?
<magu42> ja
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-11
<magu42> mar feb 10 23:24:04 UYST 2015
<Victor_> estas por aca Carlos Ney Pastor?
<Victor_> Loco Team?
<Victor_> ya que no hay nadie.... me voy
<Victor_> nos vemos luego
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-13
<magu42> te decia ratman porque eras fijo acá y no te veo hace rato
<ratman> sip he estado en algunas cosas
<magu42> igual por allá lo ven los muchachos y es mejor
<magu42> en este caso
<magu42> para mi es igual porque uso la versión web y no tengo que escribir en el cel jejejeje
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-14
<magu42> vie feb 13 23:15:30 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-15
<ratman> bueas
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-19
<magu42> ⍁
<ubuntero> holqa
<ubuntero> hola*
